# Doug and Jackie Christie HBO Real Sports segment



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Did anyone see this? OMG, their relationship is so scary. Here are some things I heard.

-Doug isn't allowed to look at the cheerleaders during timeouts, he must look down the whole time.
-He does that hand signal about 50-60 times a game.
-While he travles on the team bus, she travels in another car, and they are on the phone the entire time until they arrive to the destination.
-He tells her every single woman he has talked to, even if its a little conversation at the market or something.
-She goes to most of his road games and while the rest of the guys are out, they stay and dine in.
-He isnt allowed to be interviewed by female reporters 1 on 1, except for a couple exceptions, older women who remind him of his aunt.:laugh:
-Jackie is involved in trade talks, saying stuff like, "We want to get traded!"
-She came to the aid of Doug when he got into that fist fight with Rick Fox.

There was a lot more, but I can't recall. Theyre also going to have a reality show on VH1. My god, he seriously is WHOOPED! 

Anyone see this? What do you guys have to say about this situation.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

We already know most of this stuff. Yes, it's sad but it's pretty funny :laugh:. What a pitiful guy, and that is one crazy *** woman!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man, that is just plain sad. I don't know what else there is to say about it. I wonder what is going to happen to her when he snaps out of it and realizes that that isn't normal and dumps her butt. Then what is she gonna do? She's never gonna have anyone whooped like that again. Very strange.

Maybe we should bring in Jackie Christie to coach the Magic?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Maybe we should bring in Jackie Christie to coach the Magic?


:laugh:

I'd like to see what she could do to whip Francis into shape.


----------

